# Barn Find of the DECADE (in my opinion)



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

So a very good hot rodder friend of mine for the past 15 years hits me up and sends me a photo of a bike asking if its worth anything? You know the story, usually its a 60's or 70's middleweight or lightweight schwinn garbage. So i open the photo and nearly had a seizure!! He works in the Bay Area about an hour away from me, tells me his work is cleaning house. In the back corner of the warehouse is this......he finds out its a coworker of his. Most of the employees there ride bikes back and forth in the warehouse because the building is an old airplane hanger. So he asks the coworker whats up with the bike? He responds that he found it while cleaning out a garage in Oakland quite a few years ago for an estate sale. He took the bike to work and decided to use it as transportation from one end of the warehouse to the other. His job position changed at the business so the bike just sat there collecting dust and the tires went flat. 

So low and behold, my buddy stumbles on it, makes a deal, and the bike is now mine. All of this happened within 24 hours. Now its in my living room with the a/c blowing on it and slowly enjoying life again. The bike will slowly get disassembled and cleaned and polished back up, all the chrome will get waxed, etc.. The only changes that will take place is the tires, grips, pedals and add the missing taillight. I have repop elgin grips but would love to find mercury embossed ones, tires, im not sure yet. What was original? I have some decent snakebellys and some blackwall chain treads... and the pedals are mismatched. One is a torrington 8, the other is a meteor. 

So i know its not a $14,500 schwinn auto cycle, but in my opinion, a much rarer bike in incredible all original condition. Surprisingly the aluminum fenders are pretty nice overall. No rips or tears.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 18, 2015)

Congrads to you slick. A great bike, one of my top ten bucket list bikes. Great story too. Rob.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 18, 2015)

Congratulations, what a great score.......You make me sick slick


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jun 18, 2015)

That's incredible.  Beautiful bike!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2015)

Damn you!    and congrats


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 18, 2015)

I bow my head to you sir, you have indeed found a find of the century. congratulation!

Nick.


----------



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

So i have lots of questions on these Pacemakers. First off, how many fully deluxe ones are out there with everything chrome and aluminum fenders?

Why were they called the World's Fair bike? Were these fully optioned ones like this only available at the fair or could they be ordered everywhere?

Oh and unless you are offering a 4 bedroom 3 bath house in the Upper Haight St. district of San Francisco with a 5 car garage.....the bike is not, and will not be for sale EVER. It means more to me since it came from Oakland originally where i grew up. I just want the original owner to be looking down on me and rest assured i will cherish his bike just as much, if not more then he did. One day my kids will own it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 18, 2015)

I just looked at it again....F'ing ridiculous!   You're the man!


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice! I'm excited to see the cleanup pictures


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 18, 2015)

To my knowledge I have only seen 3 original paint black on aluminum models and (now) I have seen 2 red on aluminum models. as far as rarity you could not hit a higher spot on the mercury side of collecting imo. from doing some digging i think this was originally the style shown at the worlds fair in 1939 but you could order the lower models for cheaper but not many of this style sold.

Nick.


----------



## Madness7 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's just insane. I love it.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice!
So, Chris, I'm going to assume that you are no longer interested in the Shelby?
If so, I need to know pronto, because I've got a cash buyer waiting in the wings, If you cashed out on this bike.
Super cool score on this one.
Congratulations!


----------



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the great comments guys. This is only my second true 3rd owner bike ive found. Im extremely stoked. 

The bike is actually a maroon color. Im slowly tearing it apart and taking lots of pictures. Its all original paint for sure. The owner took really great care of it. The seat top looks almost NOS. No tears or cracking on the leather, no wear marks. Its a Messinger B1. The tires are middleweight tires. 

The thing that boggles me is that it has a ND model D rear hub. Its the early one with the small brake arm. It doesn't appear to have been swapped out unless it was back in the 50's? I figured it would havehad the air cooled elgin hub but maybe not since the brake arm says elgin on a Mercury?


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 18, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> Nick.
> View attachment 220903




This picture is obviously taken somewhere in California, and possibly in Oakland. This could be the same bike!
Wouldn't that be incredible?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!! Now I can tell everyone!! Been holding this *HUGE*secret inside for 3 days now!!!! Unbelievable find Chris!!!!! So very happy for ya Bud!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> This picture is obviously taken somewhere in California, and possibly in Oakland. This could be the same bike!
> Wouldn't that be incredible?




Hmmm..... that bike does have the same stem. Very interesting. I thought these pacemakers had the torrington deco stem? The rack on mine is slightly bent back behind the braces. It could be because of this little girl right here. Lol


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 18, 2015)

Unreal! Couldnt of happened to a better guy! Thats beautiful! Score!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 18, 2015)

Right on!! The Pacemaker in the picture has a sliding braced seat also.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2015)

Most Pacemakers I've seen do indeed have the sliding rail Messinger seat, as well as the typical Murray stem like this has.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 18, 2015)

Nice score..


----------



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

I took these yesterday of it. Just blown off and lightly wiped with a soft, damp cloth.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 18, 2015)

Gawd damn!! Congrats!! Bro!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 18, 2015)

Ok Slick..The price on that Lobdell seat you bought from me just went UP!!  LOL


Wowzers!!!!!!!!I understand your excitement!!!!!!FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey Slick! I just threw all my stupid bikes in the trash!


----------



## mike j (Jun 18, 2015)

That bike is beyond fantastic. I think that an aluminum clad Pacemaker trumps a... what was that other bike mentioned? Anyway, great score & congratulations.


----------



## vincev (Jun 18, 2015)

I want it !!


----------



## RJWess (Jun 18, 2015)

It doesn’t get much more deluxe than that!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 18, 2015)

God Damn Chris that is one beautiful Merc and a Rare find indeed of the year, that's the way i like to see them all original, unmolested and not Collecterized. Man you scored on it congrats and enjoy it!!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2015)

The bike in the photo doesn't have the floating hub.  That's one hell of a score, The most deluxe version of one of the coolest bikes ever made in amazing condition.


----------



## slick (Jun 18, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> The bike in the photo doesn't have the floating hub.  That's one hell of a score, The most deluxe version of one of the coolest bikes ever made in amazing condition.




Great eye Bikewhorder. I didn't notice that. 

Thanks to all for the comments. Im still in shock myself. Its right under my wall mount tv so i constantly stare at it in pure amazement.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 18, 2015)

slick said:


> Great eye Bikewhorder. I didn't notice that.
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments. Im still in shock myself. Its right under my wall mount tv so i constantly stare at it in pure amazement.




This appears to have the rack and floating hub that your bike has. It also states that it came in maroon.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 18, 2015)

We may have more barns here back East , but no way with our humidity (and sometimes salinity) could you you excavate a bicycle with that finish...very nice condition, mellowed chrome looks fantastic and no peel.
Bummer about the shroud, my '40 Pacemaker isn't flawless either as the battery acid inflicted some damage on the right underside, but its part of the story.
I think "worlds fair" is collectors lingo and much less first editions than later models...hard to say if it is top dog in the Mercury line up with the dual light pod bike, which there are even less of.
Barn find of the decade? Your bike would be on the ballot...
The local affiliation makes the bike very special, I totally get that.
Congrats, Chris


----------



## Dave K (Jun 18, 2015)

Simply amazing!!!!!   Can't belive it came out of the bay area.  Thanks for sharing the pictures of your find.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Jun 18, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2015)

slick said:


> ...Its right under my wall mount tv so i constantly stare at it in pure amazement.




Just unplug the TV - it can't compete with that beautiful Merc.  Good for you.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 19, 2015)

What can be said now, that hasn't been said yet....Karla may want to ride this one Chris!
Outstanding condition considering the warehouse use. 
Let's see more!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## squeedals (Jun 19, 2015)

Your opinion is well justified..........wowza!

Don


----------



## partsguy (Jun 19, 2015)

Right you thought they all have been found!! Amazing that it was still a WORKHORSE until recent years.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 19, 2015)

slick said:


> Great eye Bikewhorder. I didn't notice that.
> 
> Thanks to all for the comments. Im still in shock myself. Its right under my wall mount tv so i constantly stare at it in pure amazement.




WAY better than TV. Awesome bike, find and story to go with it. 
Congratulations. 
I will get my 4 bedroom house later in life if I can....


----------



## bikiba (Jun 19, 2015)

im surprised no one commented "they're still out there" ...


----------



## rickyd (Jun 19, 2015)

Its all been said but damn, what a bike!


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 19, 2015)

WoW  Thats incredible !!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 19, 2015)

Winner winner! Very nice find!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jun 19, 2015)

Amazing find and story!
Beautiful Art Deco Design.
Fantastic!
CONGRATS!


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jun 20, 2015)

A beauty!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jun 20, 2015)

That's pure craziness! Good grief! Lol


----------



## oskisan (Jun 21, 2015)

Damn, this thing is clean! Congrats man!




slick said:


> So a very good hot rodder friend of mine for the past 15 years hits me up and sends me a photo of a bike asking if its worth anything? You know the story, usually its a 60's or 70's middleweight or lightweight schwinn garbage. So i open the photo and nearly had a seizure!! He works in the Bay Area about an hour away from me, tells me his work is cleaning house. In the back corner of the warehouse is this......he finds out its a coworker of his. Most of the employees there ride bikes back and forth in the warehouse because the building is an old airplane hanger. So he asks the coworker whats up with the bike? He responds that he found it while cleaning out a garage in Oakland quite a few years ago for an estate sale. He took the bike to work and decided to use it as transportation from one end of the warehouse to the other. His job position changed at the business so the bike just sat there collecting dust and the tires went flat.
> 
> So low and behold, my buddy stumbles on it, makes a deal, and the bike is now mine. All of this happened within 24 hours. Now its in my living room with the a/c blowing on it and slowly enjoying life again. The bike will slowly get disassembled and cleaned and polished back up, all the chrome will get waxed, etc.. The only changes that will take place is the tires, grips, pedals and add the missing taillight. I have repop elgin grips but would love to find mercury embossed ones, tires, im not sure yet. What was original? I have some decent snakebellys and some blackwall chain treads... and the pedals are mismatched. One is a torrington 8, the other is a meteor.
> 
> ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 21, 2015)

SLICKSTER! Wow ! Next to the Vogue that I I found I do believe you have the find of the decade! Congrats! Might see it next year on one of the cal rides...Thought about Frisco again this year but have a wedding to go to that weekend ...So ... next year...AWESOME BIKE SLICK!


----------



## TJW (Jul 5, 2015)

Unbelievable find.  Beautiful bike!


----------



## gkeep (Jul 5, 2015)

Fantastic find and really, a rescue! Who knows what might have become of it without your buddy spotting it. Lifetime find for sure. Hope you have many more.

Gary


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 7, 2015)

Amazing find! That's is so rad. Crazy how these awesome/rare bikes are still just being found. Maybe I'll stumble on one out here in AZ.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow, just WOW.
Belatedly.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Jul 24, 2019)

Great find....the only important thing here is what the bike means to you and I understand you are stoked....Enjoy the friendly convos, inquiries and suggestions and screw the critics. 
Who cares if this is not a Schwinn Auto-whatever.....what is important here is what that bike means to you.
You have a great story and now you are part of this story forward. Take photos, take notes and keep us posted.
Remember, we are the “keepers” of bike history and we have been given the responsibility to keep it at the hobby forefront.
I wish you well with your find, your well-care for the bike and the enjoyment you receive from it....
Keep us posted....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 3, 2019)

A little late on this but this is legendary....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 3, 2019)

Iconic!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 4, 2019)

Way to go!!!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## kreika (Aug 4, 2019)

Can you post a pic of the rarely seen, infamous, missing light bar and guts? Whenever you get a chance.


----------



## kreika (Aug 4, 2019)

For me, a collector of these bikes. I’m upgrading that find of the decade, and raising it to century.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 4, 2019)

what is a bike like that worth?


----------



## kreika (Aug 4, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> what is a bike like that worth?




I’d say between 3-5k.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 4, 2019)

Congrats beautiful bike ! I understand about you wanting to keep it inside. I keep mine in my bedroom [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

